# Linksys E2000 is it dead?



## technicks (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi guys.

Yesterday my internet stopped working. As my isp often works at night to fix things i thought it was just that. 
This morning i tried to see if had been restored. To my surprise i still didn't have a connection. 
Called my isp and the guy told me that my router was no longer connecting to the modem.
Pulled the power cable from the router and left it like that for half an hour. Also did the same to the modem downstairs. Plugged it back in but no luck.
I changed the router to my old backup Linksys and tadaaa my internet was working again.
All the lights on the E2000 are going on and are just like before. I tried resetting the router with no luck. Are there other things i can try or is it ready for the trashbin? I bought it at a pawn shop a few months back so no warranty or something.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 28, 2013)

Are you talking connection with wired or wireless?

Can you reach the router interface via 192.168.0.1?

Flash with latest frimware?

I sound like tech support


----------



## digibucc (Mar 28, 2013)

can you elaborate on on how you tried resetting it? there are more ways than one. does it deliver an address to your pc but not get you online or does it do nothing?


----------



## technicks (Mar 28, 2013)

Both wired and wireless. And i can't get in the router's interface. It's on custom firmware btw.
I tried resetting it with the reset button on the back of the router.
It does nothing. No network.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry have to ask, did you hold the reset button for 5-10 sec?


----------



## technicks (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah. Tried multiple times. Up to 30 sec.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 28, 2013)

What address did you use to try to access the configuration page?

Is the router giving your computer an IP address properly through DHCP?  If it is then you'll want to use the default gateway address to access the router configuration page.  With linksys routers(and most custom firmwares it is 192.168.1.1).


----------



## technicks (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah i tried that address.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 28, 2013)

technicks said:


> Yeah i tried that address.



When you tried it was the cable in the port 1 ?.


----------



## xvi (Mar 28, 2013)

You might try Wireshark to see if the router is trying to do anything. Also, it might have a TFTP recovery mode when it boots up that could save it.


----------

